# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Chicco Oasys AS (ili neka druga?)

## Vrci

Nisam baš po netu našla puno informacija o ovoj as

http://www.mojabeba.hr/hrvatski/proi...-midnight_569/

Gledala sam na adac stranici testove za as grupe 1 s isofixom (http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests...Oasys+1+Isofix), i ova mi se za sad najviše sviđa.
Imam i drugih favorita, ali one nisu s isofixom. 

Dakle, ima li netko iskusniji, jel ova sjedalica ok? Ili ako ne, imate neki savjet koju kupiti?

Za sad se nećkam oko onih koje imaju jastuk naprijed umjesto pojasa

----------


## rahela

savjet za konkretnu sjedalicu nemam
ali mogu ti reći da je važno da sjedalicu izabireš tako da vidiš kako "sjeda" u tvoj auto - s obzirom da ćeš isofix, lakše je, imaš veći izbor, nema zafrkavanja s montažom
neka dijete obavezno sjedne u sjedalicu, da vidiš kako izgleda
ako bi malac mogao biti dugonja, gledaj da ima dovoljno pozicija za povisivanje remenčića

s obzirom da ste još mali i da vam je rano za grupu 1, nemoj prenagliti i kupiti prije vremena sjedalicu (zbog akcija ili popusta), radije pričekaj da dođe vrijeme za višu kategoriju

i pitanjce; jesi li možda razmišljala o sjedalicama koje idu u suprotnom smjeru vožnje i nakon 13 kg, one koje idu do 18kg ili više?

----------


## Vrci

A kad gledam po netu, imam osjećaj da je veći izbor bez isofixa... ne znam zašto imam taj dojam

Znam da su najsigurnije te koje idu u suprotnom smjeru, ali on protestira već na vožnju unatrag. Diže se da gleda van, jako se okreće da vidi naprijed, pa da vidi tko vozi...

Nećemo još kupovati, ali volim se na vrijeme informirati. Kad krenem raditi, neće mi se dati toliko mozgati. Sad biram favorite, kad dođe vrijeme samo odaberemo

A i valjda će doći novi modeli sad, vidjela sam već modele 2015.u dućanu

----------


## rahela

e, sad čitam ponovo topic, pa vidim da nisam spomenula da kod sjedalica s isofixom moraš voditi računa da imaju i antirotacijski sustav - potpornu nogu ili top tether http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/s211...203093381.html

ponekad nije u cijeni same sjedalice nego dolazi kao "dodatna oprema"  :Rolling Eyes: 
pa vodi računa o tome da ako nije uz sjedalicu da moraš dokupiti

----------

